# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fethullah MÖslÖman Mi?

## atoybil

http://www.fethullahgulen.net.ms/



FETHULLAH MüSLüMAN MI? 
*Fethullah-BahailikilişkisiSemih Tufan Gülaltay, İleri Yayınlarığndan çıkan ğFethullah Müslüman mığ kitabında Fethullah Gülenği farklı bir açıdan inceliyor.* 
*Kendi kaleminden okuyalım:ğBu kitaptaki ana mevzu, Fethullah-Gülen.* 

_lideri midir? Amaç İslam dinini tahrif etmek midir? Gerçek ve halis müslüman kitlemizi Fethullahğtan nasıl koruyabiliriz? Ve benim için işin en önemli yanı 21. asrın en büyük dinamik gücü olan Türkçü gençliğin Türk-İslam sentezi adı altında kandırılmasının önüne geçme yollarının ortaya konmasıdır... Nurculuğun Türk milliyetçilerinin sırtına basarak Tevrat ittifakı kurmasının önüne geçmek, Orta Asyağda misyonerlik okulları açarak İngilizceyi Orta Asyağda tek dil haline getirme çalışmalarına artık dur diyebilecek miyiz?_ 

_Fethullahğın birinci gayesi Türk devletini ele geçirmek,ikinci gayesi ise, geçmişin intikamını almak için İranğı istila edip İranğla harbe girmektir... O, bu operasyonda Turancıları kullanmayı düşünüyor... Bütün Türk dünyasını ele geçirdikten sonra ise önce aldatmaca_ _bir dinler diyalogu oluşturacak sonra da gerçekte bir Tevrat ittifakı olan Bahailiğe geçiş sürecini başlatarak bütün dünya dinlerini Bahailik altında birleştirme sürecini başlatacaktır... Son merhalesi Fethullahğın ğmesihğ ilan edilerek dünya peygamberliğine adım_
_atmasıdır...ğ_ 

Kitapta Gülaltay, Fethullahçılığın kökeni İranğa uzanan Bahailik tarikatının bir kolu olduğunu ve Gülenğin Bahailiğin günümüzdeki lideri olduğunu iddia ediyor. 

Gülaltayğa göre, Bahailik
sıradan bir tarikat veya cemaat değildir. Hatta Bahailik İslam içinde bir mezhep de değildir. Bahailik, 3 büyük dini, İslamiyeti, Hıristiyanlığı ve Museviliği tek bir pota altında birleştirmeye çalışan bir dinlerüstü mezheptir. İranğda İslam öncesi geleneklerini sürdürmek isteyen ve bu nedenle İslamiyeti diğer dinlerle birleştirmeye ve tahrif etmeye çalışan çeşitli tarikatlara dayanmaktadır. Bahailiğin ortaya çıkışını 800ğlü yıllara kadar götüren Gülaltayğa göre Fethullahğın Müslümanlık anlayışının ardında aslında kökeni İranğa dayanan bu İslamdışı tarikatlar vardır. Dolayısıyla Fethullahğın ne kadar Müslüman olduğu sorgulanmalıdır.


*Gülaltay kitabında, İranğdaki*
Batıni mezheplerinin her birinin ortaya çıkışını ve birbirini nasıl takip ettiğini anlatıyor ve bu mezheplerin neden İslamdışı sayıldığını örnekleriyle okuyucuya sunuyor. Gülaltay, İranğdaki İslamdışı mezhepleri Mazdekğle başlatıyor. Sonra sırasıyla, Hürremiye Mezhebi, Babek, İsmailiye ve Hasan Sabbah, Hurufiler, Cavidaniye, Babilik, Bahailik... Gülaltayğa göre bu mezhepler farklı isimler taşımalarına karşın aslında aynı mezhebir devamıdır. üünkü, sık sık İran Devletiğne ve Halifeliğe karşı ayaklanan bu mezhepler, başarısız olunca yollarına devam edebilmek için isim değiştirmiştir. Yoksa eylemleri de inançları da farklı değildir. 


*Bu tarikatların kısa bir tarihin*
sunduktan sonra Fethullahğın bu tarikatlarla bağlantısını yapıtlarından örneklerle açıklanıyor. ürneğin Batıni tarikatlarının en önemli özelliği yasak kimliklerini saklayarak takiyye yapmalarıdır. Gülaltayğa göre, Batıniler takiyye yaparak gerçek inançlarını gizlerler, Müslümanlarla kaynaşırlar ve devleti içten içe fethetmeye çalışırlar. Aynen Fethullahçılar gibi... 

*Batınilerin Kitabün Nurğundan Saidi Nursiğnin Risale-i Nurğuna* 
üncelikle Batıniler, şeyhlerinin 
kitabını Kuran yerine kabul ederler. Cavidaniyeler, şeyhleri Fazlullahğın Cavidannamesiğni, Babiler ise şeyhleri Muhammed Babğın kitabı Kitab-ün Nurğu Kuran kabul ederler. Ne hikmetse, Saidi Nursiğnin Risale-i Nurğu isim olarak ve cemaatin gösterdiği saygı bakımından, içerik olarak, Kitab-ün Nurğa çok benzemektedir. Türkiyeğdeki Nurculara göre, Kuran anlaşılması zordur, bu nedenle müritlere Nur Risaleleri önerilir. Risalelere adeta ikinci bir Kuran mualemesi gösteren Fethullah, Gülaltayğa göre bu şekilde Müslümanlığa da aykırı hareket etmiş olmaktadır. Gülaltay, Fethullahğın şu sözüne dikkat çekiyor: _ğİlimler sahasında meselenin temel esprisini ise Bediüzzamanğın mülahazasında buluruz. şöyle der o: Allahğın iki kitabı vardır. Biri kainat kitabı, diğeri Kur-anğı_
_Kerim.ğ_ Gülaltayğa göre Fethullah Gülen, ğKainat kitabığ derken Risaleleri kastetmektedir. Gülaltay, buna benzer pek çok örneği kitabında veriyor ve Nurcuların Risaleleri öne çıkarmasının nedeninin Kuranğın geçerliliğini ortadan kaldırmak olduğunu söylüyor.


*Fethullah isminin kaynağı Gülenğin kimliğini ele veriyor* 
Fethullah Gülenğin isminin kaynağı da gizli kimliğinin bir başka göstergesi. Gülenğin ismi 1844 yılında İran şahığnı öldürmeye kalkışan bir Bahai fedaisinden gelmektedir: Fethullah Kami. Fethullah Gülenğin ailesinin İranğdan göçme olduğunu da ortaya koyan Gülaltay, Bahailikle bir başka bağlantısını daha ortaya çıkarmaktadır. 

Fethullahğın rumuz olarak
kullandığı isimler de eski Bahai kahramanlara atıftır. ürneğin, _ğ1982 yılının sonlarında DGM savcılığının hakkında başlattığı soruşturmada, Fethullahğm Dahhak kod adını kullanarak kitap yazdığı tespit edilmiş. Bilindiği üzere Dahhak İran mitolojisinde, İranğı istila edip İran şahı Cemşitği testere ile ortadan ikiye böldürten, İran halkına işkenceler, eziyetler yapan bir adammış. İran halkı Dahhak-ı Zalim diye andıkları bu gaddar_
_adamın zulmünden perişan olmuştu.ğ_ 


*Işık evlerinin sırrı: Ev-mabetler*
Gülaltay, Babilerin ibadet için
camiler yerine evleri tercih etmesiyle Fethullahçıların Işıkevleri arasında da bir bağlantı kuruyor: _ğBabiler, camilere gitmez, cemaatle namaz kılmazlardı. Bunun yerine evlerde toplanmayı tercih ederlerdi.ğ_ Ardından Nur evleriyle ilgili Fethullah Gülenğin şu sözlerine dikkat çekiyor:_ ğBu ışık evlerinin kendine has özellikleri vardır... Yüreği pek, imanı çelik insanların yetiştiği kutsal mekanlardır... Artık geçmişte camide yapılan dini ruhunun müzakereleri bu evlerde biraraya gelinerek yapılacaktır.ğ_ Ve Gülaltay nur evlerinin
İslamdışı olduğunu şu şekilde anlatıyor:_ ğAnlaşılacağı gibi Fethullah Gülen, bundan sonra caminin önemli olmadığını söylüyor. üünkü büyük ustası Kürt Sait de camiye girmezdi. Buradaki amaç ise İslamğın birliktelik ve cemaat ruhunu yıkmaktır. Kurretüğl-Aynğın ve Babi şeyhlerinin vaaz verdiği yerler camiler değildi. Fethullahğın tabiriyle nur evleriydi. Yine aynı Fethullah, Yeşeren Düşünceler isimli kitabının 164. sayfasında ev-mabet[adıyla] bu ışık evlerini tarif ediyor. Ev-mabet terimi Bahailik dininde mabede verilen addır. Bahailerin mabedlerine ev-mabet adı verilir.ğ_

*Gülenğden Bahailere gizli övgüler* 
Gülaltay, Fethullahğın
kitaplarında Bahailere nısal gizlice övdüğünü de ortaya çıkarıyor.ürneğin, Fethullahğın Hz. Muhammedği anlattığı sanılan kimi yazılarında aslında Bahailerin lideri Molla Muhammed Aliğyi andığını aktarıyor: _ğDostların vefasızlığına, düşmanların ardı arkası kesilmeyen istila ve ifsatlarına uğramasaydı, kim bilir daha neler yapacaktı? Keşke, bu mübarek dünya; duygu, düşünce, anlayış ve hayat felsefesiyle hiç değişmeseydi. Onun yiğitliği, sadeliği ve mertliği bu güne kadar dipdiri kalabilseydi. Keşke O muhteşem saray ve yüksek kasırların altın yaldızlı kubbeleri altında, baygın ve mahmur dolaşan_
_hasım dünyanın, talihsiz insanlarının durumuna düşmeseydi.ğ_ Gülaltay, bu alıntıda önemli bir çelişkiyi yakalıyor: _ğYukardaki metinde anlatılan kasır ve saraylar dönemin İran şahğının saraylarıdır. üünkü Hz. Muhammed devrinde Arabistanğda ne kasır vardı ne saray.ğ_ 


*Gülaltay, bu konuda daha pek çok örnek*
yakalamış. Gülaltayğa göre, baskı ve zulüm gören insan tasvirleri sanılanın aksine Hz. Muhammed dönemi yaşamış Müslümanlar değil, başarısız ayaklanmalardan sonra yurttan yurda göçürülen Bahailerdir. ürneğin, 1868ğde Bahailer sürgüne gönderilir. Fethullah Gülenğin kitaplarında anlattığı ömür boyu süren büyük göç aslında Bahailerin sürgünüdür. Gülaltayğa göre bahsedilen göç sanıldığı gibi Mekkeğden Medineğye Hz. Muhammedğin hicreti değildir.


*Başka bir yerde ise Fethullah*
şöyle diyor: _ğBir başka defasında da seni kardeşinle konuşmaktan men etmişlerdi. Hani o güne kadar, bir lahza kendisinden ayrılmadığın kardeşinle konuşmaktan... Savaş meydanlarında omuz omuza, yemek sofralarında diz dize oturduğun kardeşinle konuşmayacaktın.ğ_ Gülaltayğa göre burada kastedilen de yine Bahai liderleridir. üünkü Müslümanların tarihinde kardeşiyle konuşmaktan men edilme gibi bir cezalandırma söz konusu edilmemiştir. Halbuki Abdülazizğin bir fermanında, Bahaullahğın çocukları birbirleriyle konuşmamaları kaydıyla sürgüne gönderiliyordu. Fethullahğın uğruna gözyaşı döktüğü işte bunlardır.


*Fethullahçılıkla Bahai inanışları arasındaki paralellikler* 
Gülaltayğın bulduğu çeşitli paralellikleri şöyle sıralayabiliriz: 
- Bahailer cenazelerini İslam inanışının tersine, mermer lahitler içinde gömerler. Saidi Nursi de vasiyetinde cesedinin lahitin içine konulmasını istemiştir. 
- Bahailerde ibadete başlama yaşı 16ğdır. Fethullah Gülen de bir kitabında şöyle demektedir: _ğ16 yaşıma kadarki dönemi çocukluk dönemi sayıyorum.ğ_


- Bahailikte el öptürmek kesinlikle yasaktır. Fethullah Gülen de el öptürme konusunda şöyle diyor: _ğFevkalade rahatsızlık duyuyorum. El öptürme prensibim hiç yoktur.ğ_ 

- Bahailer, camiye girmez, cemaatle namaz kılmaz. Sadece cenaze namazı kılarlar. Gülaltayğa göre, Fethullah Gülenğin de cenaze namazı dışında camiye girip namaz kıldığını şu ana kadar kimse görmemiştir. 
- Bahailikte kurban kesilmez. ünlü Fethullahçı bilim adamlarından birisi de katıldığı bir tartışma programında kurban kesmeyi hapvan katliamı olarak nitelendirmiştir.

- Bahailikte, herkes malının yüzde beşini, toplumun başında bulunan 19ğlar heyetine vermek zorundadır. Fethullahçı organizasyon ve vakıfların başındaki yönetim kurulu da 19 kişidir. 
Fethullah ile Bahailer arasındaki bir başka somut bağlantı ise Saidi Nursiğnin hayatından alınmaktadır. Saidi Nursi, Gülaltayğın ortaya çıkardığına göre, İran şahına suikast düzenleyen Babilerin şeyhlerinden Celaleddin Afganiğnin İranğdan kaçıp Abdülhamitğin himayesine girmesi sırasında kuryelik etmişti. Saidi Nursi, yine bir başka Bahai tetikçi Kirmaniğyi de İran-Türkiye sınırında karşılayacak ve İstanbulğa kadar kendisine eşlik edecekti. 

*Gülenğin sözlerinde gizli anlamlar* 
Fethullahğın eserlerinde gizli gizli Bahailik propagandası yaptığını da Gülaltay çeşitli örneklerle açıklıyor: 
*Kapı:* Bahai mezheplerinden Babiliğin kurucusu Muhammed Babğtır. ğBabğ kelimesinin bir anlamı da ğkapığdır. 

*ğUlu sultan! Canlı-cansız, insan-hayvan, (..) her şey varlığını soluklar.ğ:* Gülaltay bir başka bölümde ise Gülenğin bu sözündeki gizli anlamı ortaya çıkarıyor: Ulu Sultan kelimesi Bahai şeyhi Bahaullahğa atfedilmiştir. Hayvanları, eşyaları bile Allahğın
kulları olarak kabul eden ise Muhammed Babğın hocası Kazım-ı Reşdiğdir. 

*Nebiler Sultanı:* Gülaltay, Fethullahğın sık sık kullandığı ğNebiler Sultanığ teriminin de karşılığını buluyor. Gülaltayğa göre, Fethullahğın burada kastettiği Hz. Muhammed değil,
Bahaullahğtır. üünkü, Bahaullahğın lakabı döneminde ğSultanğdır. 

*Nur Asrı:* Muhammed Babğın Kitabün Nur ile Babiliği yaydığı ilk yıllara da Nur asrı
denmektedir. 

*Timur ve Cengiz düşmanlığı:* Fethullah bir kitabında şöyle diyor:_ğAllah bir zamanlar Cengiz, Hülagü ve Timurlenkğin eliyle hırpaladığı ve ikaz ettiği İslam alemini bugün de Batılılar vasıtasıyla hırpalayıp ikaz etmektedir...ğ_ Gülaltay, Fethullah Cengiz, HülagÃ» ve
Timurlenkğe karşı olmasını bu hükümdarların Bahailerin önemli önderlerini öldürmüş olmasına bağlıyor. Cengiz Hanğın oğlu HülagÃ», Hasan Sabbahğı; Timurlenkğin oğlu Miranşah ise Fazlullahğı öldürmüştü. 

*ğDönmezemğ ve ğmum gibi yanıp erimekğ:* Bu kelimeleri de Fethullah sık sık kullanmaktadır. ürneğin: _ğüevresinde kol gezen tehlikelere aldırmadan, yüce derslerine devam eden ve hakkında bayağıların bayağısı hükümler kesilip biçilirken. ğHançer ile yüreğimi yar! Senden dönmezemğ diyerek hakikati haykıran büyük muzdariplerin ğEvet hep böyle ızdırap gören ızdırap düşünen ve bir mum gibi yana yana eriyip giden, bu yüce kametlerin arkasında yürüyenler hiçbir zaman aldanmadılar ve hiçbir zaman hayal_ _kırıklığına uğramadılar.ğğ_ Tahran Kalesiğnde infaz edilmeden önce ğDönmezemğ diye bağıran Bahailerin ünlü kadın kahramanı Kurretül-Aynğdır. O dönem Bahailere yapılan işkenceler arasında en yaygın olanı da vücutları hançerle yarıp içlerine mumlar kulmasıydı.

*Fetret Devri ve Rönesans:* Fetret devri derken kastedilen Bahailerin yaşadığı uzun sürgün dönemidir. Yeniden diriliş ise Bahailerin öğretilerini tüm dünyaya kabul ettirmeleri demektir. ürneğin: ğBu ise uzun bir fetretten sonra, bu mazlumlar ülkesinin yeniden dirilişi ve ğRönesansığ demektir. Kimbilir, belki o zaman batmak üzere olan dün-yanın diğer kesiminin elinden tutup kaldırma fırsatı doğar.ğ 

*Kendini peygamber gören Gülen* 
Bahailerin bir başka propagandası şeyhlerinin peygamber olduğudur. Bahai şeyhleri kendi peygamberlikleri altında tüm dünya dinlerini bir arada toplanmaya çağırırlar. Gülaltay, Fethullahğın kimi yazılarında satır aralarında kendi peygamberliğini nasıl savunduğunu göstermektedir: _ğAllah, elbette insanları da peygambersiz bırakmayacaktır.ğ_ _ğİnsanlar, akıllarıyla kainatta cereyan eden hadiselere bakıp, Allahğı bulsalar bile yaratılışlarındaki gaye ve hikmeti, nereden gelip, nereye gittiklerini ve ibadetlerinin keyfiyetlerini peygambersiz bilemezler.ğ_

_ğHilafete giden yol herkese açıktır.ğ_ 

_ğHak için halkın temsilcisi demek, peygamber mesleğine talip olmak ve onu temsil etmek demektir. Onu yapabilmek için de peygamberane aşk, şevk, gayret, azim, cehd ve irade gerekir.ğ_ Fethullah görüldüğü gibi yeni peygamberlere ihtiyaç olduğunu ve Allahğın insanları peygambersiz bırakmayacağını söylüyor. Halbuki İslam inancına göre Hz. Muhammed son
peygamberdir. Yalnızca bu bile Gülaltayğa göre Fethullahçılığın İslamdışı olduğunun bir kanıtıdır ve bu propagandanın bir sonraki aşaması Fethullahğın kendisini Mesih ilan etmesi olacaktır. 

*Fethullahğın Amerikancılığının Bahailikteki kaynağı* 
Gülaltay, kitabın sonuna doğru Fethullahğın gerçek amacının dünya çapında bir Bahai imparatorluğu kurmak olduğunu ortaya koyuyor. Gülaltay, Avustralyağdan
Afrikağya Asyağdan Amerikağya milyonlarca Bahainin bulunduğunu söylüyor. Bahai imparatorluğunun işlevi dünya çapında ABDğyi iktidara getirmek olacaktır. Zaten, Bahailiğin ortak dili de İngilizce olacaktır. Gülaltayğa göre ABDğde bugün 20 milyon Bahai yaşıyor ve Bahailerin etkinliği oldukça önemli. Zaten Bahailerin kullandığı ev-mabetlerin kubbeleri de Beyaz Sarayğın kubbesine benziyor. 

Fethullahğın Orta Asyağdaki misyonu da bu şekilde ortaya çıkıyor. Gülaltayğa göre Bahailer dünya çapındaki iktidarlarında İngilizceğyi resmi dil olarakilan edeceklerdir. Fethullahğın okullarının tümünde İngilizcenin öğretilmesinin nedeni olarak bunu gösteriyor. üstelik Fethullahğın en etkin olduğu Türk Cumhuriyetlerinden olan Yakutistanğın durumunu da Gülaltayğdan öğreniyoruz. Bu ülkedeki Fethullahçı proje sonunda başarıya ulaşmıştır.
Yakutistanğın resmi dili İngilizce olarak ilan edilmiştir. 

Gülaltay, Fethullah Gülen tehlikesinin uluslararası çapta olduğunu bu şekilde olduğunu ortaya koyduktan sonra kitabında tüm Türk milletini uyarıyor ve Fethullah tehlikesi hakkında Devlet üzerine düşeni yapmazsa görevin Kuvayı Milliyeci Atatürkçülere düşeceğini söylüyor: 

_ğAtatürk ve Kuvayı Milliyeci yiğitlerin kurduğu devlet, hiçbir zaman sarsılmayacak, bu sarp kale, tunçtan yığınlar halinde omuz omuza yürüyen Türk gençliğinin sırtında, ulaşılmaz bir kartal yuvası olarak ebediyete kadar var olacaktır.ğ_

----------


## engin

üncelikle şunu söylemek istiyorum FETHULLAH GüLEN HOCA EFENDİNİN müslümanlıgını sizin gibi yazarlar tartışamaz bıle bu iftiraları yapmadan önce herkes kendi müslümanlık ve kişilik muhasebesını yapsın Türkiye'ye böyle büyük hizmetlerı olan bir zat için bu iftiraların neden yapıldıgını anlamıyorum türkiye'yı yurt dısında en güzel tanıtan ve bu ugurda en çok emegı geçen tabiki FETHULLAH GüLEN HOCA EFENDİDİR.siz ve sizin gibiler türkiye cumhuriyetiinin gelişip büüyümesini istemediği için bu gibi yayınlar yapmanız gayet doğal yüce türk milleti HOCA EFENDİYE minnettardır ALLAH EFENDİYE uzun ömürler versin.AMİN.

----------


## bozok

> yüce türk milleti HOCA EFENDİYE minnettardır  ALLAH EFENDİYE uzun ömürler versin.AMİN.


ona kimlerin minnettar olduğunu YüCE TüRK MİLLETİ çok iyi biliyor, sen hiç merak etme!

----------


## talud

Allahım kendini peygamber ilan eden sahte resullerin şerrinden sana sığınırım

ki onlar deccalin en büyük yardımcılarıdırlar

----------


## anau

http://www.dailymotion.com/ciafgulen#video=xfeouk

----------

